# Warsaw - different faces



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Warsaw is getting better and better everytime I check a Warsaw thread.
Those glass modern towers have really nice architectural designs. The traditional old-designed buildings are beautiful too. I know some or most of them are reconstructions but they made a really good job. The people are beautiful too. 

My Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw Starbucks



























Warsaw Uprising Museum









Warsaw white guys with Asian chicks.



























I like this building.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Wow, amazing photos. Young poles look so cool.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Rychlik. You present not only the beautiful face of Warsaw, some great buildings and so on, but the ordinary life and ulgy places too. Its really an advantage that helps to get to know the country. Some people seem to show only the good aspects of their cities creating an illusion of 100% happiness and beauty - and real life is usually much different from that. So thanks for beautiful Warsaw, and the chaotic and dirty one too.


----------



## kpmarek (Apr 1, 2008)

Great set of photos. Love that one of the Białystok bound train. Superb!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

From the Polish section of this website. Not my pics - but this is one of the biggest neighborhood projects in Europe- Wilanow. Beautiful modern architecture with a hint of class. Big fan of this style. I would kill for something like this in Toronto.
Anyone who thinks Warsaw and Poland are not modern should get their heads examined.





































They're building this:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Walking with paczki (Polish donuts)



























Too heartbreaking.


----------



## dirtyfinger (Jul 27, 2007)

Best wsaw pics I've seen lately


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. More to come tonight.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

rychlik said:


> Too heartbreaking.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^
Not meant to be funny.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

These pictures are great!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## etlchow (Apr 2, 2006)

These are some of the best photos of Warsaw I've seen. Spent many months there in 07 finally going back next year; looks like it just keeps getting better.
Pardon my asking but what camera do you use?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Was there in 2007 myself. I use a Canon Rebel but good lenses help a lot (standard or zoom). I also tinker with the colors/hues/grains in Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Great photos ^^:banana:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More to follow after I come back from grocery shopping.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

We're waiting ;-)


----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

Great pictures. I always loved my capital city - Warszawa.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm back.



























































































Warsaw Hard Rock Cafe









Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnn









I heard these are not legal in Poland.






















































You have everyone in this shot. But where's Waldo?













































Skinheads


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Abandoned gas plant (or something like that).


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^
They should convert that into some sort of hotel.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

wow, fascinating thread. Great photos. My dads side of my family are all Polish so its uncany how the people look exactly like us everyday Australians. I would love to visit Poland and see my ancestry


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

> I heard these are not legal in Poland.


Sex shops? Hardly but this ones look quite awful and it's the city centre so authorities want them out.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

eastadl said:


> wow, fascinating thread. Great photos. My dads side of my family are all Polish so its uncany how the people look exactly like us everyday Australians. I would love to visit Poland and see my ancestry


Hopefully this thread and pics can inspire you to visit your ancestral land. Poland is still cheaper to travel to than most "Western" Euro countries. 
What's your other half?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

www.artisgaleria.pl
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2522/4150789971_4647699c38_o.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

rychlik said:


> Hopefully this thread and pics can inspire you to visit your ancestral land. Poland is still cheaper to travel to than most "Western" Euro countries.
> What's your other half?


my mums side are long established Aussies. Her great grandfather came out from Southall in England hundred+ years ago. My dad was the only one to marry a non-Pole, so he never spoke a word of Polish to us so I dont understand one word other than Babcia. Sad really, wish I knew a little.

I do admire my Babcia who was a single young mum at the time, with 3 little children who escaped from their hometown of Poznan during WW2 via Germany, to a big hot island at the other end of the earth. She learnt English while on the boat.

Shes been long 6 feet under, but in her final years I couldnt understand why she used to hate her Russian neighbour simply caus she was Russian, but didnt mind her German neighbour on the other side. Amazing that an elderly Polish, a Russian and a German lady lived next door to each other in suburban Adelaide. Anyway enough babbling, back to your photos


----------



## natalie_poland (Oct 21, 2008)

Great photos!
eastadl - if you don't have plans for July or August I'm inviting you to Poland Really


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hope I finally get to Poland next year. Thanks for the amazing Warsaw pics. You show a lively and imperfect city versus the perfect and sterile pics I see of so many world capitals. Merry Christmas and hope we all get the chance to visit Poland/Warsaw next year!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Imperfect? Well no city on earth is perfect- not even Paris. I think the pics give Warsaw some life. Toronto certainly is not perfect and we both live here lol


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

natalie_poland said:


> Great photos!
> eastadl - if you don't have plans for July or August I'm inviting you to Poland Really


why thankyou Natalie. I will need to save some money though. Lots


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

great thread ! :cheers:


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures! I love to watch Warsaw, and Poland, grow and develop into such a beautiful place. Makes me so proud to be Polish, even though I was not born there. Hopefully Warsaw will be a stop on my trip to Europe this summer. Thanks again! =)


----------



## metropoly_sk (Feb 26, 2008)

I must go to Warszaw .... very nice pics .... It don´t believe it ....... :nuts:


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

Most of the people consider Warsaw as a city which contains only huge (communist or modern) buildings. So I want to show a different, a little bit hidden, face. Many old, charmful buildings have survived 2nd world war and many has been rebuilt. So let's look

WARSAW'S SURVIVERS









My favourite old house in Warsaw - Kamienica Ławrynowicza (Ujazdowskie Avenues)


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking building on this update! Actually just saw a doc about Warsaw being bombed by the Germans...I imagine how the city would look like if building like the ones in the first pics will remain intacts...


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^It would be quite grey. Unfortunately this "survivers" tend to be in bad technical condition.


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

Iluminat said:


> ^^It would be quite grey. Unfortunately this "survivers" tend to be in bad technical condition.


Yeah, they are in bad condition because during communist rules authorities didn't care enough about prewar buildings, they focused on new architecture, creating "new world". But now more and more buildings regain old glamour. Unfortunately capitalism also isn't good for monuments - investors prefer demolish 5-floor buildings and build 50-floor skyscraper. More space, more money. Of course warden of monuments doesn't allow to demolish monuments, but very often investors do nothing and wait until the building get such bad condition that nothing can be done appart from demolishing. MONEY.


----------



## bubu91 (May 14, 2010)

4 at the top really amazing, rest typical. Some need restoration.


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

More old Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it safe to say that the Royal Route is one of the best streets in Europe? And of course it leads into the Old town.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Definitely, but it does have other contenders even in Poland like Dlugi Targ in Gdansk and Grodzska in Krakow.


----------



## Mruczek (Dec 13, 2008)

Flawerwell said:


>


These are cool, but they ain't pre-war. It's Latawiec ("Kite") resident area: socialist realism, 1953-55, completely different from what used to be in this place before.


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

Mruczek said:


> These are cool, but they ain't pre-war. It's Latawiec ("Kite") resident area: socialist realism, 1953-55, completely different from what used to be in this place before.


Yeah, I made a mistake because of declivitous roofs. I thought that all socrealist buildings are prisms, I forgot about e.g. Mariensztat. Sorry.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing updates about Warsaw


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

The last part of prewar Warsaw. What should I do to start new page? It's 134th post!


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

> The last part of prewar Warsaw. What should I do to start new page? It's 134th post!


spam a bit


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

sometimes it's the best solution


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

What amazing shots and lovely Warsaw shown here! Keep it up pls


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

Adiks said:


> What amazing shots and lovely Warsaw shown here! Keep it up pls


Thanks, this face of Warsaw is very often forgotten, but unfortunately I don't have any more pics of prewar buildings. Next part I can call "Magic of communism" and I wait for a next page. It should start from 131st post and I don't know why it didn't.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old buildings of Warsaw are indeed great, very nice


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

---->

I need new page to post next photos.


----------

